# TSH Rollercoaster



## kcjim (Nov 13, 2013)

I had my thyroid removed in late November...benign! The TSH in September prior to the surgery was 1.72. Free T4- 1.15, total T3- 66.9.

After the surgery they put me on Synthroid based on weight. 175 mcg.

In mid December, TSH at 1.66, free T4-1.65, total T3 -94.7. BTW, they never ran the free T3 at any time.

They tested me again in early February. TSH 1.05, free T4- 1.4, Total T-3 83.6.

Then, on Feb 26 I had an attack of Atrial Fibrillation. They did blood work, but I didn't hear the results. But on Feb 28, TSH .434, Free T4- 2.02, and Total T3- 78.2. On that basis, they lowered my Synthroid dose to 150 mcg.

On April 18, my Pcp ran a TSH 1.915 and a free T4 -1.3. As far as I know, 1.915 is the highest reading I have had, either pre or post surgery. She said she just runs the TSH and the free T4. She said she never got anything out of the T3.

Just wondering if I should be concerned over this relatively rapid drop in the TSH to .434, and then the rapid rise to 1.915??

I do note that everyone keeps telling me my results are normal. I have a history of AFib, so maybe it had nothing to do with the lower TSH. Just wondering what the significance of the gyrations might be, whether anything jumps out at anyone.

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It would be really informative to get your free t3 run, but putting that aside (and assuming if you are in the states and your lab uses a common range), afib is really coming when you free t4 creeps up near 1.4.

If you don't need to be suppressed by cancer, then TSH becomes more or less irrelevant. Since it can lag behind when you really feel by as much as six weeks, don't focus on it. See if you can get her to run the free t3. My guess is that you aren't converting and need to drop your t4 and add in t3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

That is a high dose for Synthroid. You could be experiencing symptoms of too much thyroxine replacement.

As Joplin1975 has pointed out; the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests are essential at this time. FREE T3 is your active hormone.

I am enclosing information for you.

Let us know what you think about what I said!

Hugs,


----------

